

Secrets of the Phallus: Why Is the  Shaped Like That? - MikeCapone
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=secrets-of-the-phallus

======
metafunctor
I didn't really read the article, but one thing stood out.

It's the use of the word "designed", as opposed to using the word "evolved".
Has anyone else noticed this trend in recent popular scientific writings? Has
it always been like this or am I imagining things?

